# My dog was just diagnosed with Cancer



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry that I haven't experienced this kind of issue, so my medical help will be quite limited. I just wanted to say that we have opted to let our dogs go gently in the past rather than put them through harsh treatment, particularly when they're older.

One great question to ask the vet is this: what would you do if this were your dog? It opens the door to let them talk about their own opinions. Many vets will be very professional and simply present all your options, but asking them what they'd do for their own dog signals that you want a personal opinion from them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

asking them what they'd do for their own dog signals that you want a personal opinion from them. 
__________________
I so agree, I have done that and followed their advise. Thanks Tippy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I've seen humans get radiation for oral and throat cancers and it is a treatment with severe effects---very sore throat, inability to swallow, permanent loss of salivary function. 
The higher no. of treatments, the worse the side effects. 
I agree, ask your vet what he would do if it were his dog.
Sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying for dog. All the best.


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going through something similar with my 7 yo golden.
My only advice is to see an canine oncologist because they will have the most experience and up to date options.

One question I'd ask is what is the life expectancy with and without the treatment?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I have not had experience with cancer in this area, nor with radiation. I do agree that asking the vet what they would do if it were their dog will open an honest discussion of your options. Good luck with your golden.


----------



## michfors (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts . We have consulted an oncologist and he suggested either radiation or letting him go as painlessly as possible. We may look at a holistic option.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

You and your Golden will be in my prayers


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Praying for you for wisdom and peace. We're dealing with cancer, too. Sometimes it seems like none of the options are good ones. Follow your gut. Hugs to you and your golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

michfors said:


> My 10.5 year old has just been diagnosed with cancer. It started about 4 months ago with a swelling on his snout and around his canine tooth. 2 vets told us it was an abscessed tooth and prescribed antibiotics. we were told to monitor and if it did not go away, they would extract. 3rd vet (3 months later) in preparation for the extraction found the tumour. His nose/snout is quite swollen, his nose is now pushed off to one side and has severe swelling in the roof of his mouth.
> Surgery is not an option, but radiation is. We are struggling with the decision as i understand the radiation can be quite painful. has anyone experienced this kind of tumour? (his chest xray came back clean, so it is isolated for now)





madcatter said:


> I'm going through something similar with my 7 yo golden.
> My only advice is to see an canine oncologist because they will have the most experience and up to date options.
> 
> One question I'd ask is what is the life expectancy with and without the treatment?


michfors and madcatter, I am very sorry for your goldens, hope you have lots of time left with them.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Nose growth*

Zoe started getting a growth similar to that a year ago October. The last few months have seen it growing into her mouth as well, however, she can still eat and drink no problem and it doesnt seem to bother her even though it is as big as a baseball. People have asked me if I'm going to have it treated but after what she went through for lymphoma, I wouldn't do that to her. As long as it doesnt hurt her or stop her from breathing, eathing and drinking... My vet had told me when it started growing that if it was cancerous it would kill her quickly, but this golden has horseshoes up her butt. I have posted a pic of it in the gallery section but that was in Sept and it's much bigger now. Hers started in the nose and worked down, it sounds like yours was the opposite.


----------

